# Italia: rischio lockdown e coprifuoco già ad agosto



## admin (2 Luglio 2021)

Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.

Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



Quando si riesce a vedere il futuro, diventa davvero complicato riuscire ad interloquire con chi non si rende conto manco di ciò che accade nel presente.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



Se i casi dovessero esplodere il rischio c'è in effetti..non a caso non ho ancora prenotato ferie, non mi fido quest'anno..troppe incognite per ora..

Attualmente la situazione in italia è sotto controllo, procedere speditissimi con le vaccinazioni..non ci sono altre vie..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373234 ha scritto:


> Se i casi dovessero esplodere il rischio c'è in effetti..non a caso non ho ancora prenotato ferie, non mi fido quest'anno..troppe incognite per ora..
> 
> Attualmente la situazione in italia è sotto controllo, procedere speditissimi con le vaccinazioni..non ci sono altre vie..



Io le ho prenotate in Italia, ho rifiutato qualsiasi idea di estero, ci manca di andare in ferie con l' ansia ti complichino la vita.

Io non mi capacito di come ci siano milioni di over 50 ancora da vaccinare, davvero non me ne faccio una ragione.

Per colpa di quelli se ci fanno chiudere mi arrabbierei non poco.
Anche in Inghilterra i contagi sono esplosi, ma stanno abbastanza bene dal punto di vista sanitario.

Comunque da qui a settembre ci sono 2 mesi, diamine riusciranno a vaccinare le persone a rischio mancanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373236 ha scritto:


> Io le ho prenotate in Italia, ho rifiutato qualsiasi idea di estero, ci manca di andare in ferie con l' ansia ti complichino la vita.
> 
> Io non mi capacito di come ci siano milioni di over 50 ancora da vaccinare, davvero non me ne faccio una ragione.
> 
> ...



finché è pieno di soggetti a rischio che non si vaccinano sarà dura uscirne (guarda caso poi 90% di quelli che non si vaccinano sono pure i più lamentosi sulle restrizioni..vabbé)...
Poi io davvero non capisco..si è detto più volte che forse serviranno più di due dosi, che potrebbe essere necessario vaccinarsi per 2-3 anni per debellare la cosa del tutto (e ricordiamo sempre che c'è mezzo mondo che i vaccini ad oggi se li sogna)...poi ci si stupisce, ma di cosa mi chiedo? Siamo nel bel mezzo dell'evento più epocale dai tempi della II guerra mondiale, e si pensa che se ne esca schioccando le dita? Ci vorranno anni tra alti e bassi..fortunatamente abbiamo già l'arma principale..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373246 ha scritto:


> finché è pieno di soggetti a rischio che non si vaccinano sarà dura uscirne (guarda caso poi 90% di quelli che non si vaccinano sono pure i più lamentosi sulle restrizioni..vabbé)...
> Poi io davvero non capisco..si è detto più volte che forse serviranno più di due dosi, che potrebbe essere necessario vaccinarsi per 2-3 anni per debellare la cosa del tutto (e ricordiamo sempre che c'è mezzo mondo che i vaccini ad oggi se li sogna)...poi ci si stupisce, ma di cosa mi chiedo? Siamo nel bel mezzo dell'evento più epocale dai tempi della II guerra mondiale, e si pensa che se ne esca schioccando le dita? Ci vorranno anni tra alti e bassi..fortunatamente abbiamo già l'arma principale..



Mi dispiace non sono d&#8217;accordo. Non si può andare avanti così dopo 2 anni quasi. Non si può semplicemente.
Mi auguro nessuno accetti nuove chiusure


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html


De Luca si sta sfregando le mani.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373246 ha scritto:


> finché è pieno di soggetti a rischio che non si vaccinano sarà dura uscirne (guarda caso poi 90% di quelli che non si vaccinano sono pure i più lamentosi sulle restrizioni..vabbé)...
> Poi io davvero non capisco..si è detto più volte che forse serviranno più di due dosi, che potrebbe essere necessario vaccinarsi per 2-3 anni per debellare la cosa del tutto (e ricordiamo sempre che c'è mezzo mondo che i vaccini ad oggi se li sogna)...poi ci si stupisce, ma di cosa mi chiedo? Siamo nel bel mezzo dell'evento più epocale dai tempi della II guerra mondiale, e si pensa che se ne esca schioccando le dita? Ci vorranno anni tra alti e bassi..fortunatamente abbiamo già l'arma principale..



Alla persona comune di cui importa zero di questi argomenti, è chiaro che la rabbia monta ed ogni cosa nuova che accade viene presa con disappunto.

Poi ci sono quelli magari tipo te, che riescono un po' più ad entrare nel "meccanismo" e allora capiscono tutte le vicissitudini.

Boh, io non so che dire. 

Affronto "problematiche" da mattino a sera e quindi ormai ad ogni contrattempo riesco a rispondere con filosofia ( e bestemmie) .

Boh, è davvero complicato tutto sta robaccia della pandemia. 

Che vuoi fare? va affrontata come viene.
Poi casualmente sono almeno 15/20 anni che leggo qualsiasi articolo o libro su virus / batteri / epidemie varie, è tutta roba di cui ho già letto infinite volte.
E' un argomento che mi ha sempre appassionato.
Tutto quello che sta accadendo è quasi come se fosse solo l' ennesimo rewind, ma stavolta reale.

Il vaccino è l'unica arma che abbiamo, non è che ci sono alternative, a meno si trovi una cura, che sarebbe anche meglio.

Vedremo. 

Penso che la preoccupazione di questa variante delta non sia tanto per essa in senso stretto, secondo me si cacano tutti addosso dalla paura che esca una variante che elude totalmente i vaccini.

Onestamente, fossi un qualsiasi rappresentante governativo, mi prenderei stramale a dover vivere cosi, dando continuamente brutte notizie al mio popolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> con la nuoova release delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo affari italiani il governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in portogallo qui -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



taaaaaaacccccc


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373257 ha scritto:


> Alla persona comune di cui importa zero di questi argomenti, è chiaro che la rabbia monta ed ogni cosa nuova che accade viene presa con disappunto.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli magari tipo te, che riescono un po' più ad entrare nel "meccanismo" e allora capiscono tutte le vicissitudini.
> 
> ...



Finché continuano a chiudere la favola dei vaccini non se la beve nessuno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2021)

Sicuramente rispetterò le misure


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



Anche se fosse raggiunto il famoso 80% dei vaccinati salterebbe fuori una nuova variante gammalgbtblmdsdsf in grado di bucare i vaccini.

Io ci ho sperato davvero, volevo anche essere ottimista, ma ormai su tutta la faccenda mi sono fatto la mia idea che non cambio più.

Detto questo io il vaccino Pfizer ce l'ho programmato ad agosto e non lo annullerò. Ma lo faccio solo per rispetto di chi mi sta vicino, visto che di disgrazie ultimamente ne ho già avute fin troppe.
Mi vaccino, ma per difendere i miei cari, non per me. Io sono ormai rassegnato a uno stato sociale che non dipende più dall'aspetto medico-sanitario.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373257 ha scritto:


> Alla persona comune di cui importa zero di questi argomenti, è chiaro che la rabbia monta ed ogni cosa nuova che accade viene presa con disappunto.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli magari tipo te, che riescono un po' più ad entrare nel "meccanismo" e allora capiscono tutte le vicissitudini.
> 
> ...



Si ma vaccinando in massa se lo devono aspettare che possa uscire una variante che eluda i vacciniamo. Il virus migliora per sopravvivere, è una cosa da tenere in conto. E quindi che facciamo? Lochdauns a vita?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373251 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non sono d&#8217;accordo. Non si può andare avanti così dopo 2 anni quasi. Non si può semplicemente.
> Mi auguro nessuno accetti nuove chiusure



Nessuno le accetterà, e vedrai che non le imporranno fino al riempimento degli ospedali ( che penso e spero non accadrà più, idea mia)

Come è sempre andata fino adesso, le chiusure serie son sempre arrivate ad ospedali pieni, teoricamente non si dovrebbe più arrivare a quel punto, altrimenti i vaccini sarebbero fake, ma guardando in Inghilterra pare vada tutto sommato dignitosamente nonostante la marea di contagi.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373263 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse raggiunto il famoso 80% dei vaccinati salterebbe fuori una nuova variante gammalgbtblmdsdsf in grado di bucare i vaccini.
> 
> Io ci ho sperato davvero, volevo anche essere ottimista, ma ormai su tutta la faccenda mi sono fatto la mia idea che non cambio più.
> 
> ...



Tristemente quoto.
La vita di prima è finita, c&#8217;è poco da fare. O ci si ribella o non ne usciremo mai più&#8230;
Alla fine la storia dei vaccini era la solita perculata&#8230;


----------



## sottoli (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373257 ha scritto:


> Alla persona comune di cui importa zero di questi argomenti, è chiaro che la rabbia monta ed ogni cosa nuova che accade viene presa con disappunto.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli magari tipo te, che riescono un po' più ad entrare nel "meccanismo" e allora capiscono tutte le vicissitudini.
> 
> ...



Invidio chi riesce ancora ad avere un approccio scientifico alla cosa, io ormai non riesco a vedere altro che politica dietro


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373264 ha scritto:


> Si ma vaccinando in massa se lo devono aspettare che possa uscire una variante che eluda i vacciniamo. Il virus migliora per sopravvivere, è una cosa da tenere in conto. E quindi che facciamo? Lochdauns a vita?



Io spero che vada tutto bene e basta.

Sull' ultima domanda, per me si sarebbe possibile in linea teorica.

Mi spiego, ogni volta che verranno saturati gli ospedali verranno fatte le chiusure, perchè non c'è alternativa, semplicemente.

Ma non andrà cosi, dai. Mica torneremo a quel punto zio bono!


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373265 ha scritto:


> Nessuno le accetterà, e vedrai che non le imporranno fino al riempimento degli ospedali ( che penso e spero non accadrà più, idea mia)
> 
> Come è sempre andata fino adesso, le chiusure serie son sempre arrivate ad ospedali pieni, teoricamente non si dovrebbe più arrivare a quel punto, altrimenti i vaccini sarebbero fake, ma guardando in Inghilterra pare vada tutto sommato dignitosamente nonostante la marea di contagi.



Sono d&#8217;accordo, quindi perché sempre sto bestia di allarmismo? Ne viene fuori una al giorno ormai.
O dicono che i vaccini sono fake oppure basta stop.
E ti dico di più, anche se si riempissero gli ospedali, dopo 2 anni ti dico sti *****. Come fu per la spagnola..chi vive vive e chi muore muore e basta insomma


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373268 ha scritto:


> Io spero che vada tutto bene e basta.
> 
> Sull' ultima domanda, per me si sarebbe possibile in linea teorica.
> 
> ...



Qui siamo in disaccordo: mi dispiace essere cinico ma ormai che la natura faccia il suo corso e vedrai che poi sparisce tutto.
Le restrizioni non verranno più tollerare ad un certo punto e vorrei ben vedere. Non siamo su The Walking Dead


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2373267 ha scritto:


> Invidio chi riesce ancora ad avere un approccio scientifico alla cosa, io ormai non riesco a vedere altro che politica dietro



Togliendo tutte le diatribe su come o da dove o chi o perchè sia nato questo virus. Dimentichiamole un attimo.

L' influenza si comporta allo stesso modo se la guardi in modo profano, ogni anno torna e ogni anno ti può colpire.

Solo che ospedalizzando poco rispetto al covid, ce ne freghiamo. Ma come vedi muta pure lei senza sosta.

E' una palla, poi è il solito discorso. Dipende quanto le chiusure colpiscono i tuoi interessi.

La seccatura è direttamente proporzionale a quello.

Se avessi un bar o un ristorante sarei certamente distrutto emotivamente.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2373267 ha scritto:


> Invidio chi riesce ancora ad avere un approccio scientifico alla cosa, io ormai non riesco a vedere altro che politica dietro



È solo politica ormai&#8230;
Come tutta sta storia dei vaccini..vedi quante persone ci stanno mangiando sopra..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373270 ha scritto:


> Qui siamo in disaccordo: mi dispiace essere cinico ma ormai che la natura faccia il suo corso e vedrai che poi sparisce tutto.
> Le restrizioni non verranno più tollerare ad un certo punto e vorrei ben vedere. Non siamo su The Walking Dead



Perchè se anche dinanzi ad ospedali pieni non chiuderesti alcunché, è solo perchè tu non sei un soggetto a rischio.
Oppure perchè non temi un tuo caro possa aver bisogno di un ricovero.

Sei un fan della selezione naturale? 
Ci sta, certo che ci sta. Ma se fosse la peste bubbonica non accetteresti qualche restrizione pur di abbassare l' alto rischio di crepare tu stesso?

Se la risposta è si, sei solo socialmente un pò egoista.

Se la risposta è no, sei coerente, nulla da dire.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373263 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse raggiunto il famoso 80% dei vaccinati salterebbe fuori una nuova variante gammalgbtblmdsdsf in grado di bucare i vaccini.
> 
> Io ci ho sperato davvero, volevo anche essere ottimista, ma ormai su tutta la faccenda mi sono fatto la mia idea che non cambio più.
> 
> ...



Ma pure al 100%, una scusa per ripartire da zero la trovano, e chiudere nuovamente adesso significa solo appunto ripartire da zero


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373276 ha scritto:


> Perchè se anche dinanzi ad ospedali pieni non chiuderesti alcunché, è solo perchè tu non sei un soggetto a rischio.
> Oppure perchè non temi un tuo caro possa aver bisogno di un ricovero.
> 
> Sei un fan della selezione naturale?
> ...



Il covid non è l&#8217;ebola e purtroppo tutti lo state facendo passare per la fine del mondo.
Si sto diventando egoista perchè questa situazione è insostenibile e sta diventando ridicola. Preferisco vivere col rischio che vivere in questo schifo, te lo garantisco.
Tutta sta storia sta diventando patetica dal mio punto di vista


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373277 ha scritto:


> Ma pure al 100%, una scusa per ripartire da zero la trovano, e chiudere nuovamente adesso significa solo appunto ripartire da zero



Non c&#8217;è via d&#8217;uscita, ormai sarà un loop continuo, infinito&#8230;apri(poco) e chiudi (tantissimo) e così via 
Benvenuto nel nuovo mondo post apocalisse


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373276 ha scritto:


> Perchè se anche dinanzi ad ospedali pieni non chiuderesti alcunché, è solo perchè tu non sei un soggetto a rischio.
> Oppure perchè non temi un tuo caro possa aver bisogno di un ricovero.
> 
> Sei un fan della selezione naturale?
> ...



Diciamo che fino ad oggi in troppi hanno campato sulle spalle altrui, é ora che questi "troppi" si prendano i propri rischi... Ma finché regalano stipendi a sacco di cane lasciando morire le attività..... Sentivo prima un amico in Trentino e già da oggi iniziano ad arrivare disdette per agosto. Diciamo che chi ha la cancellazione gratuita se ne frega, chi non ce l'ha ormai ci rinuncia. "bisogna far ripartire l'Italia"... Dicevano un mese fa. Oggi parlano di chiudere.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373270 ha scritto:


> Qui siamo in disaccordo: mi dispiace essere cinico ma ormai che la natura faccia il suo corso e vedrai che poi sparisce tutto.
> Le restrizioni non verranno più tollerare ad un certo punto e vorrei ben vedere. Non siamo su The Walking Dead





pazzomania;2373276 ha scritto:


> Perchè se anche dinanzi ad ospedali pieni non chiuderesti alcunché, è solo perchè tu non sei un soggetto a rischio.
> Oppure perchè non temi un tuo caro possa aver bisogno di un ricovero.
> 
> Sei un fan della selezione naturale?
> ...



Personalmente, del covid mai avuto grande paura, nonostante avendo il 100% delle mie conoscenze a Bergamo/Brescia ( penso sia la zona più falcidiata dal covid del pianeta), seguivo un po le regole e amen.

Ma io, se fosse una malattia più grave per me, mi sarei comportato da cacasotto. 
Mi sarei barricato in casa, oppure al lavoro ci sarei andato con 3 mascherine, guanti e tuta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373279 ha scritto:


> Non c’è via d’uscita, ormai sarà un loop continuo, infinito…apri(poco) e chiudi (tantissimo) e così via
> Benvenuto nel nuovo mondo post apocalisse



L'anno scorso hanno aperto a maggio fino ad ottobre, quest'anno giugno-agosto, il prox... Locchedaun vitanatural durante


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

sottoli;2373267 ha scritto:


> Invidio chi riesce ancora ad avere un approccio scientifico alla cosa, io ormai non riesco a vedere altro che politica dietro



Triste realtà, ora é solo una questione di mera politica


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373278 ha scritto:


> Il covid non è l’ebola e purtroppo tutti lo state facendo passare per la fine del mondo.
> Si sto diventando egoista perchè questa situazione è insostenibile e sta diventando ridicola. Preferisco vivere col rischio che vivere in questo schifo, te lo garantisco.
> Tutta sta storia sta diventando patetica dal mio punto di vista





Ringhio8;2373280 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che fino ad oggi in troppi hanno campato sulle spalle altrui, é ora che questi "troppi" si prendano i propri rischi... Ma finché regalano stipendi a sacco di cane lasciando morire le attività..... Sentivo prima un amico in Trentino e già da oggi iniziano ad arrivare disdette per agosto. Diciamo che chi ha la cancellazione gratuita se ne frega, chi non ce l'ha ormai ci rinuncia. "bisogna far ripartire l'Italia"... Dicevano un mese fa. Oggi parlano di chiudere.



Non lo so, non la penso come voi.

Gli ospedali quando sono pieni sono pieni sul serio, non c'è più margine di terrorismo psicologico o congetture.

Qualcosa, quando si arriva a quel punto, va fatto per forza.

Ditemi che vanno soppressi i più vecchi iniettandogli qualcosa direttamente in vena per fare posto ad altri, ma sapete benissimo pure voi che qualcosa va fatto.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373281 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, del covid mai avuto grande paura, nonostante avendo il 100% delle mie conoscenze a Bergamo/Brescia ( penso sia la zona più falcidiata dal covid del pianeta), seguivo un po le regole e amen.
> 
> Ma io, se fosse una malattia più grave per me, mi sarei comportato da cacasotto.
> Mi sarei barricato in casa, oppure al lavoro ci sarei andato con 3 mascherine, guanti e tuta.



Questo è un altro punto di vista e fa notare l’errore che è stato fatto: 
Dovevano essere protette le categorie a rischio e non massacrata l’intera popolazione con insulsi lochdauns.
Perché come te, io se avessi avuto paura, mi sarei barricato in casa mentre molti si sono fatti i fattacci propri e poi pretendono (leggasi anziani malati)
Invece teniamo tutti a casa e facciamo i locdauwn


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373282 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso hanno aperto a maggio fino ad ottobre, quest'anno giugno-agosto, il prox... Locchedaun vitanatural durante



Sarà sempre più un lochdaun perenne…non ne usciamo più lo sai bene


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373285 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non la penso come voi.
> 
> Gli ospedali quando sono pieni sono pieni sul serio, non c'è più margine di terrorismo psicologico o congetture.
> 
> ...



Pur essendo sano ci ho rimesso più in salute con le chiusure che altro. Sarò cinico, un uomo di M. ma onestamente non mi importerebbe neanche degli ospedali pieni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373287 ha scritto:


> Sarà sempre più un lochdaun perenne&#8230;non ne usciamo più lo sai bene



Esatto, è finita.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373285 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non la penso come voi.
> 
> Gli ospedali quando sono pieni sono pieni sul serio, non c'è più margine di terrorismo psicologico o congetture.
> 
> ...



Semplicemente in certi casi la natura deve fare il suo corso..salvare un 98enne distrutto è necessario?


----------



## Andris (2 Luglio 2021)

ecco cosa accadrà:

-contagi eccessivi in piccoli centri di provicia o luoghi tendenzialmente meno turistici --->la cosa verrà gestita con poco clamore, in effetti ci sono state sempre sostanzialmente delle zone nominate da governatori con maggiori restrizioni nella quasi indifferenza collettiva se non per i residenti

-contagi eccessivi in grandi centri o luoghi tendenzialmente più turistici --->la questione travalicherà i media locali, diventerà terreno di scontro politico e riemergeranno prepotenti le virostar con annesso CTS


p.s.

non so se avete fatto caso al fatto che anche quest'estate non si stia aumentando di un posto letto la terapia intensiva.
per non parlare di quanto personale tuttora manca, parliamo di migliaia e migliaia in tutta Italia.
carenza di reparti specializzati in intere province
di nuovo prevenzione zero

i contagi sono di numero imbarazzante per quanto bassi, eppure le regioni non riescono a tracciare quattro gatti nei contatti ricostruendo la catena di contagio e scovandone altri.
e qui viene fuori la baggianata, a cui credevano solo i boccaloni, cioè che il tracciamento fosse inesistente per i troppi casi e servisse farli calare drasticamente per farlo.

si continua a vivere da cicala...


----------



## sacchino (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



E se non ci sono le ospedalizzazioni? Si chiude comunque?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2373297 ha scritto:


> E se non ci sono le ospedalizzazioni? Si chiude comunque?



Se l'UE lo ordina lo faranno eccome.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373291 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente in certi casi la natura deve fare il suo corso..salvare un 98enne distrutto è necessario?



Il 98 enne è un po' limite.

Ma è necessario salvare l' 80 enne ?

Oppure è più giusto farti andare al pub ? ( non tu in senso stretto, in generale)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



Questo era risaputo.
Continueranno ad "inventare" (passatemi il termine) nuove varianti per continuare con il terrorismo psicologico e mettere sotto pressione chi ancora non ha voluto fare da cavia con il vaccino,nella speranza che alla fine,sotto la pressione sociale,cada nel tranello.

E questa pressione sociale la stanno mettendo in atto anche ora,con gli ebeti che seguono alla lettere i vari 'terroristi' , gli vanno dietro e tentano di mettere alla gogna chi non vuole farsi vaccinare.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2021)

Ma la vedete la gente in giro con la museruola attaccata alla faccia anche adesso con 40 gradi all&#8217;ombra e senza più obbligo all&#8217;esterno? Con tutti questi scemi in giro possono chiudere all&#8217;infinito, tanto nessuno dice nulla. Anzi, probabilmente, tra un po&#8217;, non serviranno nemmeno più ulteriori release. Perché il gregge è stato ben ammaestrato

Io insisto sempre sul concetto psicosocioantropologico dell&#8217;uomo in museruola accompagnato dal cane senza museruola. Questa è roba clamorosa, figlia della &#8220;nuova normalità &#8220;


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373308 ha scritto:


> Ma la vedete la gente in giro con la museruola attaccata alla faccia anche adesso con 40 gradi all&#8217;ombra e senza più obbligo all&#8217;esterno? Con tutti questi scemi in giro possono chiudere all&#8217;infinito, tanto nessuno dice nulla. Anzi, probabilmente, tra un po&#8217;, non serviranno nemmeno più ulteriori release. Perché il gregge è stato ben ammaestrato
> 
> Io insisto sempre sul concetto psicosocioantropologico dell&#8217;uomo in museruola accompagnato dal cane senza museruola. Questa è roba clamorosa, figlia della &#8220;nuova normalità &#8220;



Secondo me è figlia dell' ignoranza.

Voglio dire, dai, bisogna avere una capacità di stare al mondo davvero bassa per pensare che la mascherina serva a qualcosa, all' aperto.

Mi pare più un problema generale di mancanza di cultura elementare.

Persino i miei genitori ci sono arrivati di non metterla all' aperto.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373301 ha scritto:


> Il 98 enne è un po' limite.
> 
> Ma è necessario salvare l' 80 enne ?
> 
> Oppure è più giusto farti andare al pub ? ( non tu in senso stretto, in generale)



Sarebbe giusto salvare tutti, ma nella realtà non si può 
L’80enne, sano o meno, va curato se non ci chi è più giovane ed è più normale che sia salvato: stiamo parlando di casi limite in un contesto eccezionale 
Tu dici il 98enne è limite ma sai quanti ne sono finiti in ospedale?

È assolutamente giusto farmi andare al pub, allo stadio o dove più mi aggrada. 
Chi sta male ed è a rischio DEVE STARE A CASA


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373257 ha scritto:


> Alla persona comune di cui importa zero di questi argomenti, è chiaro che la rabbia monta ed ogni cosa nuova che accade viene presa con disappunto.
> 
> Poi ci sono quelli magari tipo te, che riescono un po' più ad entrare nel "meccanismo" e allora capiscono tutte le vicissitudini.
> 
> ...



Esatto..io non condivido la linea che chi governa ci goda..magari co godeva Conte, perché era un narcisista come pochi e adorava fare le dirette tipo film apocalittico...ma non mi pare Draghi sia della stessa idea..e nemmeno altri leader europei..

Lo stesso Speranza, che io schifo, ma chiunque dotato di un minimo di empatia noterebbe che è un uomo terrorizzato di tutto quello che sta succedendo...

Vediamo, spero ne usciremo prima possibile..per la cronaca io non mi vaccinerei di mio, ma ho prenotato e lo farò perché alla fine per uscirne ognuno deve fare la sua parte


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373312 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è figlia dell' ignoranza.
> 
> Voglio dire, dai, bisogna avere una capacità di stare al mondo davvero bassa per pensare che la mascherina serva a qualcosa, all' aperto.
> 
> ...



Gli ignoranti subiscono l&#8217;indottrinamento.. e come dice admin, ci stanno riuscendo alla grande


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373227 ha scritto:


> Quando si riesce a vedere il futuro, diventa davvero complicato riuscire ad interloquire con chi non si rende conto manco di ciò che accade nel presente.



Mmmmh ... sì, non male. 

Accendendo il cervello solo per una frazione di secondo, possiamo, a partire dalla tua considerazione, teorizzare quindi che l'orizzonte futuro nella testa della gente lobotomizzata è rappresentato dal bandierone arcobaleno/solidale/LGBT/etc etc, che urla continuamente nelle orecchie il famoso "andrà tutto bene"?

Così, eh. Giusto una riflessione casuale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373251 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non sono d’accordo. Non si può andare avanti così dopo 2 anni quasi. Non si può semplicemente.
> Mi auguro nessuno accetti nuove chiusure



Il problema è sempre lo stesso..fintanto che i numeri lo permettono si rimane aperti..la speranza è che coi vaccini in autunno non ci siano nuovi picchi...potrebbe esserci maagri qualche chiusura locale in caso di gravi focolai..ma per ora sono ipotesi..

alla fine il concetto è sempre lo stesso..prevenire o curare?

Se quando i numeri sono bassi, tipo ora, non si cerca di circoscrivere i focolai appena vengono individuati poi non lamentiamoci se il virus esplode e si torna a parlare di zone rosse etc..

Continuiamo a rifare lo stesso errore, evitare che situazioni locali degenerino..vabbé..andrà bene così...

Preghiamo che i vaccini funzionino come stanno funzionando ora, è l'unica via..ma devono farlo in tanti..mentre ci sono i soliti furbetti che si lamentano ma poi "avanti tu che io sto dietro..." così non se ne esce temo


----------



## varvez (2 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2373305 ha scritto:


> Questo era risaputo.
> Continueranno ad "inventare" (passatemi il termine) nuove varianti per continuare con il terrorismo psicologico e mettere sotto pressione chi ancora non ha voluto fare da cavia con il vaccino,nella speranza che alla fine,sotto la pressione sociale,cada nel tranello.
> 
> E questa pressione sociale la stanno mettendo in atto anche ora,con gli ebeti che seguono alla lettere i vari 'terroristi' , gli vanno dietro e tentano di mettere alla gogna chi non vuole farsi vaccinare.



Sottoscrivo ogni parola. Bravo.


----------



## varvez (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373312 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è figlia dell' ignoranza.
> 
> Voglio dire, dai, bisogna avere una capacità di stare al mondo davvero bassa per pensare che la mascherina serva a qualcosa, all' aperto.
> 
> ...



Anche al chiuso, stando allo studio UE.
In ogni caso, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ennesima previsione uscita dalla cupola dei Precog di "Minority report".

Le successive chiusure che arriveranno, non serviranno a convincere la gente e a compattarsi per andare contro a queste decisioni assurde.

Anzi, alimenteranno la divisione, con i fanatici chiusuristi che attaccheranno i liberisti con le solite demenzialità.

"Eh, i fascistih senza mascherina ..."
"Eh, visto? la gente non si vaccina e questo è il risultato ..."
"Eh, lo dicevamo che riaprire ci avrebbe portato a questo ... era anche stato detto ..."


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2373305 ha scritto:


> Questo era risaputo.
> Continueranno ad "inventare" (passatemi il termine) nuove varianti per continuare con il terrorismo psicologico e mettere sotto pressione chi ancora non ha voluto fare da cavia con il vaccino,nella speranza che alla fine,sotto la pressione sociale,cada nel tranello.
> 
> E questa pressione sociale la stanno mettendo in atto anche ora,con gli ebeti che seguono alla lettere i vari 'terroristi' , gli vanno dietro e tentano di mettere alla gogna chi non vuole farsi vaccinare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373322 ha scritto:


> Ennesima previsione uscita dalla cupola dei Precog di "Minority report".
> 
> Le successive chiusure che arriveranno, non serviranno a convincere la gente e a compattarsi per andare contro a queste decisioni assurde.
> 
> ...



Già si sfregano le mani quei fannulloni


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373317 ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre lo stesso..fintanto che i numeri lo permettono si rimane aperti..la speranza è che coi vaccini in autunno non ci siano nuovi picchi...potrebbe esserci maagri qualche chiusura locale in caso di gravi focolai..ma per ora sono ipotesi..
> 
> alla fine il concetto è sempre lo stesso..prevenire o curare?
> 
> ...



Dopo tutto questo tempo non puoi permetterti di chiudere se non c’è pressione sul sistema sanitario e ribadisco che anche se ci fosse non puoi più chiudere come se nulla fosse.
Per me non sono furbetti quelli di cui parli, è lecito avere dei dubbi. Diciamolo, tutta sta storia è stata gestita in maniera comica


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373327 ha scritto:


> Dopo tutto questo tempo non puoi permetterti di chiudere se non c&#8217;è pressione sul sistema sanitario e ribadisco che anche se ci fosse non puoi più chiudere come se nulla fosse.
> Per me non sono furbetti quelli di cui parli, è lecito avere dei dubbi. Diciamolo, tutta sta storia è stata gestita in maniera comica



Ah sicuro, io ho dubbissimi e mai mi farei sta porcheria in corpo, l'ho detto dal primo giorno, e AZ l'avrei rifiutato...ma parliamoci chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra e ti trovi i guerriglieri nel tuo paese che si fa? Io in guerra non ci andrei..ma se si tratta di difendere il mio diritto alla vita e a quello dei miei cari imbraccio il fucile e faccio la mia parte..ci sono cose che "tocca fare"..ci sono poi i parassiti della società invece, che aspettano sempre siano gli altri a fare la fatica o correre i rischi e loro poi godono dei benefici..

Detesto il fatto dei greenpass e queste violazioni della libertà...però sarebbe davvero "giusto" che chi non fa nulla per gli altri alla fine si trovasse che non può andare in giro o fare una mazza..troppo comodo così


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373334 ha scritto:


> Ah sicuro, io ho dubbissimi e mai mi farei sta porcheria in corpo, l'ho detto dal primo giorno, e AZ l'avrei rifiutato...ma parliamoci chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra e ti trovi i guerriglieri nel tuo paese che si fa? Io in guerra non ci andrei..ma se si tratta di difendere il mio diritto alla vita e a quello dei miei cari imbraccio il fucile e faccio la mia parte..ci sono cose che "tocca fare"..ci sono poi i parassiti della società invece, che aspettano sempre siano gli altri a fare la fatica o correre i rischi e loro poi godono dei benefici..
> 
> Detesto il fatto dei greenpass e queste violazioni della libertà...però sarebbe davvero "giusto" che chi non fa nulla per gli altri alla fine si trovasse che non può andare in giro o fare una mazza..troppo comodo così



Non sono assolutamente d&#8217;accordo..così assistiamo ad una compressione dei diritti fondamentali senza precedenti..
Il paragone con la guerra in questo caso è poco calzante.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373334 ha scritto:


> Ah sicuro, io ho dubbissimi e mai mi farei sta porcheria in corpo, l'ho detto dal primo giorno, e AZ l'avrei rifiutato...ma parliamoci chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra e ti trovi i guerriglieri nel tuo paese che si fa? Io in guerra non ci andrei..ma se si tratta di difendere il mio diritto alla vita e a quello dei miei cari imbraccio il fucile e faccio la mia parte..ci sono cose che "tocca fare"..ci sono poi i parassiti della società invece, che aspettano sempre siano gli altri a fare la fatica o correre i rischi e loro poi godono dei benefici..
> 
> Detesto il fatto dei greenpass e queste violazioni della libertà...però sarebbe davvero "giusto" che chi non fa nulla per gli altri alla fine si trovasse che non può andare in giro o fare una mazza..troppo comodo così



Certo.

Quando però il dottore ti prescrive una medicina, tu la prendi per fargli piacere o perché ti fidi e pensi che ti faccia bene?

Non mi sembra sia questa la situazione odierna, cioè di fiducia incondizionata.

E sì, io le medicine le prendo.

Ma forse è anche il caso di cambiare il dottore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373308 ha scritto:


> Ma la vedete la gente in giro con la museruola attaccata alla faccia anche adesso con 40 gradi all’ombra e senza più obbligo all’esterno? Con tutti questi scemi in giro possono chiudere all’infinito, tanto nessuno dice nulla. Anzi, probabilmente, tra un po’, non serviranno nemmeno più ulteriori release. Perché il gregge è stato ben ammaestrato
> 
> Io insisto sempre sul concetto psicosocioantropologico dell’uomo in museruola accompagnato dal cane senza museruola. Questa è roba clamorosa, figlia della “nuova normalità “




Altra cosa interessante è che sono più le donne giovani a portare la mascherina. Questo sarà ancora più devastante grazie agli omuncoli zerbini di oggi


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373339 ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d&#8217;accordo..così assistiamo ad una compressione dei diritti fondamentali senza precedenti..
> Il paragone con la guerra in questo caso è poco calzante.



Bé ma è la dimostrazione di quanto ho sempre sostenuto: i diritti sono figli del loro tempo..il diritto a fare quello che mi pare è valido finché al mondo fa comodo sia così..ma se oggi la pandemia ci dice che quel diritto va sospeso, non esiste legge universale che possa dire che è sbagliato..perché le leggi non sono mai giuste o sbagliate, sono solo temporaneamente adatte..

Ma poi lo ripeto dall'inizio di questa storia, che ci siano colpe o altro, fatto sta che oggi il virus c'è, esiste ed è in grado di mandare in tilt i sistemi sanitari e fare strage di persone (si ok, vecchi inutili..) e questo è un dato di fatto..abbiamo un arma, che si chiama vaccino..se tutti ci armiamo la guerra la vinciamo in poco tempo, se troppi parassiti stanno nascosti in attesa che gli altri gli rendano la libertà la cosa andrà per le lunghe..ma allora poi almeno indirizziamo la rabbia coi veri responsabili, ovvero quelli che se ne fregano e si guardano solo a loro stessi


----------



## Marilson (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373236 ha scritto:


> Io le ho prenotate in Italia, ho rifiutato qualsiasi idea di estero, ci manca di andare in ferie con l' ansia ti complichino la vita.
> 
> Io non mi capacito di come ci siano milioni di over 50 ancora da vaccinare, davvero non me ne faccio una ragione.
> 
> ...



E' una corsa contro il tempo ed e' veramente difficile raggiungere i numeri necessari purtroppo. Anche se in UK le cose per ora tengono in termini di ospedalizzazioni e morti, i contagi comunque salgono perche la percentuale di popolazione adulta vaccinata con doppia dose e' solo il 50%. Dubito fortemente che in Italia avremo il 50% di vaccinati in doppia dose ad agosto, l'esplosione della variante delta e' inevitabile. Questo e' quello che dice l'epidemiologia del Covid-19 basata sulla semplice osservazione scientifica. I soliti complottismi triti e ritriti lasciano, come sempre, il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373341 ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Quando però il dottore ti prescrive una medicina, tu la prendi per fargli piacere o perché ti fidi e pensi che ti faccia bene?
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non ho capito..i vaccini è comprovato funzionino contro il virus..effetti collaterali? Non lo so..ma come ripeto, anche andare in guerra comportava effetti collaterali...ma se tocca, tocca rischiare temo..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373347 ha scritto:


> Bé ma è la dimostrazione di quanto ho sempre sostenuto: i diritti sono figli del loro tempo..il diritto a fare quello che mi pare è valido finché al mondo fa comodo sia così..ma se oggi la pandemia ci dice che quel diritto va sospeso, non esiste legge universale che possa dire che è sbagliato..perché le leggi non sono mai giuste o sbagliate, sono solo temporaneamente adatte..
> 
> Ma poi lo ripeto dall'inizio di questa storia, che ci siano colpe o altro, fatto sta che oggi il virus c'è, esiste ed è in grado di mandare in tilt i sistemi sanitari e fare strage di persone (si ok, vecchi inutili..) e questo è un dato di fatto..abbiamo un arma, che si chiama vaccino..se tutti ci armiamo la guerra la vinciamo in poco tempo, se troppi parassiti stanno nascosti in attesa che gli altri gli rendano la libertà la cosa andrà per le lunghe..ma allora poi almeno indirizziamo la rabbia coi veri responsabili, ovvero quelli che se ne fregano e si guardano solo a loro stessi



Continuerò a non essere mai d’accordo con questo..


----------



## carlocarlo (2 Luglio 2021)

quando è piu un problema un uomo con la mascherina dove non è obbligato a metterla che un uomo senza mascherina dove è obbligato a metterla vuole dire che siamo messi proprio male


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373350 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho capito..i vaccini è comprovato funzionino contro il virus..effetti collaterali? Non lo so..ma come ripeto, anche andare in guerra comportava effetti collaterali...ma se tocca, tocca rischiare temo..



Fa niente, magari era una metafora troppo vaga.



Milanforever26;2373347 ha scritto:


> Bé ma è la dimostrazione di quanto ho sempre sostenuto: i diritti sono figli del loro tempo..il diritto a fare quello che mi pare è valido finché al mondo fa comodo sia così..ma se oggi la pandemia ci dice che quel diritto va sospeso, non esiste legge universale che possa dire che è sbagliato..perché le leggi non sono mai giuste o sbagliate, sono solo temporaneamente adatte..
> 
> Ma poi lo ripeto dall'inizio di questa storia, che ci siano colpe o altro, fatto sta che oggi il virus c'è, esiste ed è in grado di mandare in tilt i sistemi sanitari e fare strage di persone (si ok, vecchi inutili..) e questo è un dato di fatto..abbiamo un arma, che si chiama vaccino..se tutti ci armiamo la guerra la vinciamo in poco tempo, se troppi parassiti stanno nascosti in attesa che gli altri gli rendano la libertà la cosa andrà per le lunghe..ma allora poi almeno indirizziamo la rabbia coi veri responsabili, ovvero quelli che se ne fregano e si guardano solo a loro stessi



I veri responsabili lo sappiamo bene chi sono, insieme ai loro complici. Non ricominciamo con la storia che è colpa nostra.

E io non devo e non voglio dare prova della mia integrità a nessuno. Non l'ho creata io questa situazione, ed anzi la subisco.

Essere messo al banco dei colpevoli mi fare girare di molto i c0j0nes. Non sono venuto al mondo per fare il testing dei vaccini e farmi vedere ben disposto.

Per stavolta passi, ma usciamo rapidamente da questa cosa e che vengano prese le adeguate contromisure.

Io schiavo a vita dei cinesi e dei loro maledetti laboratori non lo voglio essere. Che non si verifichi mai più una cosa del genere.



carlocarlo;2373359 ha scritto:


> quando è piu un problema un uomo con la mascherina dove non è obbligato a metterla che un uomo senza mascherina dove è obbligato a metterla vuole dire che siamo messi proprio male



Si, siamo messi male. Chissà perché, vedi sopra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373364 ha scritto:


> Fa niente, magari era una metafora troppo vaga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fa imbestialire che bisogna pure sottolineare sta cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Marilson;2373348 ha scritto:


> E' una corsa contro il tempo ed e' veramente difficile raggiungere i numeri necessari purtroppo. Anche se in UK le cose per ora tengono in termini di ospedalizzazioni e morti, i contagi comunque salgono perche la percentuale di popolazione adulta vaccinata con doppia dose e' solo il 50%. Dubito fortemente che in Italia avremo il 50% di vaccinati in doppia dose ad agosto, l'esplosione della variante delta e' inevitabile. Questo e' quello che dice l'epidemiologia del Covid-19 basata sulla semplice osservazione scientifica. I soliti complottismi triti e ritriti lasciano, come sempre, il tempo che trovano.



Ma se è vero che i vaccini hanno grossa efficacia, i contagi possono essere anche 100.000 mila al giorno, che il sistema sanitario regge.

Il problema è solo e soltanto la vaccinazione ( almeno finchè non appurano che il vaccino è stato superato)


----------



## Marilson (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373366 ha scritto:


> Ma se è vero che i vaccini hanno grossa efficacia, i contagi possono essere anche 100.000 mila al giorno, che il sistema sanitario regge.
> 
> Il problema è solo e soltanto la vaccinazione ( almeno finchè non appurano che il vaccino è stato superato)



corretto


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ma se i vaccini funzionano, continuamo a vaccinare, ci saranno casi ma non decessi perche tutto questo terrorismo? Non e giusto, non e umano!!!!


----------



## varvez (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373334 ha scritto:


> Ah sicuro, io ho dubbissimi e mai mi farei sta porcheria in corpo, l'ho detto dal primo giorno, e AZ l'avrei rifiutato...ma parliamoci chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra e ti trovi i guerriglieri nel tuo paese che si fa? Io in guerra non ci andrei..ma se si tratta di difendere il mio diritto alla vita e a quello dei miei cari imbraccio il fucile e faccio la mia parte..ci sono cose che "tocca fare"..ci sono poi i parassiti della società invece, che aspettano sempre siano gli altri a fare la fatica o correre i rischi e loro poi godono dei benefici..
> 
> Detesto il fatto dei greenpass e queste violazioni della libertà...però sarebbe davvero "giusto" che chi non fa nulla per gli altri alla fine si trovasse che non può andare in giro o fare una mazza..troppo comodo così



Perchè dai del "parassita" a me e ad altri che, A NORMA DI LEGGE, decidono di non vaccinarsi?


----------



## varvez (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373347 ha scritto:


> Bé ma è la dimostrazione di quanto ho sempre sostenuto: i diritti sono figli del loro tempo..il diritto a fare quello che mi pare è valido finché al mondo fa comodo sia così..ma se oggi la pandemia ci dice che quel diritto va sospeso, non esiste legge universale che possa dire che è sbagliato..perché le leggi non sono mai giuste o sbagliate, sono solo temporaneamente adatte..




Ah ok, stai delirando. Allora cancella il mio messaggio precedente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373364 ha scritto:


> I veri responsabili lo sappiamo bene chi sono, insieme ai loro complici. Non ricominciamo con la storia che è colpa nostra.
> 
> E io non devo e non voglio dare prova della mia integrità a nessuno.* Non l'ho creata io questa situazione, ed anzi la subisco.*
> 
> ...



Si ma anche un poveraccio Siriano potrebbe dire che mica l'ha creata lui la guerra civile, ma la subisce..il punto è che siamo nel mezzo di una crisi..piaccia o no è così...a parte certi soggetti malati di mente, il 90% della gente detesta tutto questo e non vede l'ora finisca..
Inoltre anche sta pretesa puerile che abbiamo che "la situazione deve risolversi in fretta" è ridicola..ma chi l'ha detto? chi l'ha deciso? Il fatto che viviamo nell'era del tutto e subito, dell'usa e getta, non significa che il mondo segua i nostri ritimi..torno alle metafore delle guerra, ci sono state ( e ci sono) guerre che sono durate decenni..decenni...quella gente che viveva lì come dovrebbe sentirsi?
Ora noi sono 16 mesi che siamo in una situazione di semilibertà..per dare una proporzione..
Io spero finisca domani..ma pretenderlo? Da chi? Forse se fossi un genio della scienza avrei inventato una cura..ma non lo sono, quindi non posso pretenderlo dagli altri come mio diritto..


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373313 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe giusto salvare tutti, ma nella realtà non si può
> L’80enne, sano o meno, va curato se non ci chi è più giovane ed è più normale che sia salvato: stiamo parlando di casi limite in un contesto eccezionale
> Tu dici il 98enne è limite ma sai quanti ne sono finiti in ospedale?
> 
> ...



E' brutale, ma in molti lo scriviamo da quasi 1 anno sul forum.
Chi rischia in autunno/inverno deve prendersi cura di sè, non si può fermare un'intera Nazione.


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html


La colpa sarà anche mia e dei trentenni come me che non si sono vaccinati, ovviamente


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2373412 ha scritto:


> Perchè dai del "parassita" a me e ad altri che, A NORMA DI LEGGE, decidono di non vaccinarsi?





varvez;2373413 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, stai delirando. Allora cancella il mio messaggio precedente.



Delirio totale, e mi spiace arrivi da lui che solitamente é equilibrato. Evidentemente la nuova normalità piace a troppa gente


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2373412 ha scritto:


> Perchè dai del "parassita" a me e ad altri che, A NORMA DI LEGGE, decidono di non vaccinarsi?





Clarenzio;2373422 ha scritto:


> E' brutale, ma in molti lo scriviamo da quasi 1 anno sul forum.
> Chi rischia in autunno/inverno deve prendersi cura di sè, non si può fermare un'intera Nazione.



Troppo comodo chiudere tutto per non prendersi cura di sé o dei parenti anziani, con la cassaintegrazione o il reddito da fannulloni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2373412 ha scritto:


> Perchè dai del "parassita" a me e ad altri che, A NORMA DI LEGGE, decidono di non vaccinarsi?



Perché se nessuno si vaccina ce ne stiamo chiusi in casa per i prossimi 10 anni...quindi si tratta di "sacrificarsi" per la collettività..se uno ha una situazione clinica che non gli consente di fare il vaccino dico ok, giusto che non lo faccia..ma se uno non lo fa perché ha paura, è un parassita, non trovo altri termini...perché tutti hanno paura, nessuno vorrebbe farsi sto vaccino di m€rd4..ma per uscirne serve farlo, e farlo in tanti..comodo dire "risolvetemi voi il problema, e alla svelta"..sta bene, ma chi la pensa così, a NORMA DI LEGGE, dovrebbe evitare poi di lamentarsi se poi si torna ai lockdown e altre oscenità simili...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373436 ha scritto:


> Perché se nessuno si vaccina ce ne stiamo chiusi in casa per i prossimi 10 anni...quindi si tratta di "sacrificarsi" per la collettività..se uno ha una situazione clinica che non gli consente di fare il vaccino dico ok, giusto che non lo faccia..ma se uno non lo fa perché ha paura, è un parassita, non trovo altri termini...perché tutti hanno paura, nessuno vorrebbe farsi sto vaccino di m&#8364;rd4..ma per uscirne serve farlo, e farlo in tanti..comodo dire "risolvetemi voi il problema, e alla svelta"..sta bene, ma chi la pensa così, a NORMA DI LEGGE, dovrebbe evitare poi di lamentarsi se poi si torna ai lockdown e altre oscenità simili...



Ah, quindi nessuno vuol farlo perché ha paura allora é giusto i porlo a tutti per essere liberi  dai amico fatti un the e rilassati che davvero non ti riconosco più, sei partito per la tangente


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373431 ha scritto:


> Delirio totale, e mi spiace arrivi da lui che solitamente é equilibrato. Evidentemente la nuova normalità piace a troppa gente



La nuova normalità *io la detesto*, per questo vado contro il mio interesse e i miei principi e mi vaccino, per provare a vedere se posso contribuire ad uscire prima possibile da sto schifo..
Trovo meno equilibrato lamentarsi della situazione e quando ci viene offerto uno spiraglio invece di coglierlo girarsi dall'altra parte e continuare ad inveire contro "il sistema" (che ancora non ho capito perché dovrebbe volerci tutti a casa dopo che per anni lo stesso sistema ci ha spinto a muoverci sempre di più)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373441 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi nessuno vuol farlo perché ha paura allora é giusto i porlo a tutti per essere liberi  dai amico fatti un the e rilassati che davvero non ti riconosco più, sei partito per la tangente



Ho fatto l'esempio della guerra..nessuno nel 18 aveva voglia di mollare casa e affetti e andare in trincea nelle montagne a crepare...per fortuna alcuni valorosi l'hanno fatto però...se tutti si nascondevano sotto al letto prima o dopo sarebbero stati stanati anche lì sotto..

Qui (per fortuna con proporzioni molto più comode) è uguale..per vincere serve che tutti facciano la loro parte, anche contro voglia..se in pochi si vaccinano sarà tutto inutile e la storia andrà avanti molto più a lungo..

Pensa che io sarei pure uno di quelli che "se ne può fregare" dato che lavoro in un settore che non soffre la pandemia...però mi piace pensare che se ho una fortuna magari devo anche rendere qualcosa


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373442 ha scritto:


> La nuova normalità *io la detesto*, per questo vado contro il mio interesse e i miei principi e mi vaccino, per provare a vedere se posso contribuire ad uscire prima possibile da sto schifo..
> Trovo meno equilibrato lamentarsi della situazione e quando ci viene offerto uno spiraglio invece di coglierlo girarsi dall'altra parte e continuare ad inveire contro "il sistema" (che ancora non ho capito perché dovrebbe volerci tutti a casa dopo che per anni lo stesso sistema ci ha spinto a muoverci sempre di più)



Guarda, fosse davvero questa la soluzione non ci penserei, ma mi pare evidente che in ogni caso la campagna vaccinale entro fine anno dovrà ripartire da zero con il vaccino nuovo, da ripetere dopo 6-12 mesi, che si fa? Locchedauns e 66mln di vaccini ogni anno? Questo vaccini sembrano funzionare solo perché é estate, ma sull'efficacia non lo sa nemmeno chi li ha creati.


----------



## varvez (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373436 ha scritto:


> Perché se nessuno si vaccina ce ne stiamo chiusi in casa per i prossimi 10 anni...quindi si tratta di "sacrificarsi" per la collettività..se uno ha una situazione clinica che non gli consente di fare il vaccino dico ok, giusto che non lo faccia..ma se uno non lo fa perché ha paura, è un parassita, non trovo altri termini...perché tutti hanno paura, nessuno vorrebbe farsi sto vaccino di m€rd4..ma per uscirne serve farlo, e farlo in tanti..comodo dire "risolvetemi voi il problema, e alla svelta"..sta bene, ma chi la pensa così, a NORMA DI LEGGE, dovrebbe evitare poi di lamentarsi se poi si torna ai lockdown e altre oscenità simili...



Figurarsi. Non ho mai chiesto ad alcuno di sacrificarsi per questo, la mia scelta è libera e legale. Sono dell'idea che con il virus si debba convivere, poi quando sarà passato un lasso di tempo sufficiente per verificare la bontà di questo vaccino deciderò. Altrimenti sarei in balia di potenziali effetti collaterali e di varianti che ne annullano l'efficacia.

Non mi lamento affatto, mai messo la mascherina all'aperto e ho fatto fin troppa segregazione in casa.

Se mi obbligheranno, e fortunatamente non accadrà, me ne andrò a vivere in paesi meno collusi con le vere ragioni dei lockdown e delle "varianti".


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2373422 ha scritto:


> E' brutale, ma in molti lo scriviamo da quasi 1 anno sul forum.
> Chi rischia in autunno/inverno deve prendersi cura di sè, non si può fermare un'intera Nazione.



Rammento sempre che le attività per campare hanno anche bisogno degli avventori..
dire che non si può chiudere ma contemporaneamente dire a chi è a rischio (ovvero chiunque sopra i 50 anni) che deve satre a casa è identico..l'economia non la muovono solo i ragazzini e i giovani..vai una sera in fra settimana in risotrante e dimmi chi ci trovi..vai in un CC al sabato pomeriggio o meglio, durante la settimana..
Vecchi, pensionati, 50enni...solo loro trovi..


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373416 ha scritto:


> Si ma anche un poveraccio Siriano potrebbe dire che mica l'ha creata lui la guerra civile, ma la subisce..il punto è che siamo nel mezzo di una crisi..piaccia o no è così...a parte certi soggetti malati di mente, il 90% della gente detesta tutto questo e non vede l'ora finisca..
> Inoltre anche sta pretesa puerile che abbiamo che "la situazione deve risolversi in fretta" è ridicola..ma chi l'ha detto? chi l'ha deciso? Il fatto che viviamo nell'era del tutto e subito, dell'usa e getta, non significa che il mondo segua i nostri ritimi..torno alle metafore delle guerra, ci sono state ( e ci sono) guerre che sono durate decenni..decenni...quella gente che viveva lì come dovrebbe sentirsi?
> Ora noi sono 16 mesi che siamo in una situazione di semilibertà..per dare una proporzione..
> Io spero finisca domani..ma pretenderlo? Da chi? Forse se fossi un genio della scienza avrei inventato una cura..ma non lo sono, quindi non posso pretenderlo dagli altri come mio diritto..



Io voglio, anzi pretendo, che la situazione si risolva velocemente, così come è stata creata. Poi ovviamente sono cosciente che certe cose richiedono tempi tecnici. Ma sono tempi tecnici conseguenti ad una causa ben definita.

Il punto è che questa situazione è figlia di innumerevoli errori ed omissioni. Taluni per negligenza, taluni per incompetenza, taluni per evidente malafede.

Vogliamo ricordare la cura a base di rotelle ai banchi? Quanto danno ha provocato tenere le scuole aperte per forza? E parliamo solo dei fatti in casa nostra.

Io sono più che attivamente partecipe alla risoluzione, ho seguito alla lettere le disposizioni. Però la pazienza ha un limite, perché sono anni di vita sottratti e mai restituiti.

Il caso delle guerre, come dici te, è opportuno. Infatti sono situazioni dipendenti dal puro e semplice sentimento di sopraffazione di uomini verso altri uomini. Se elimini certi personaggi e i loro seguaci, forse le guerre spariscono in un batter d'occhio.

Ti conosco e sei una brava persona, perciò non ti sto attaccando. Questo non c'entra niente con la conversazione con te, ma io a volte mi chiedo, se abbiamo veramente lo spirito critico basilare per comprendere le cose, proprio quello elementare.

Se io mollo una atomica su un territorio riducendolo in cenere, poi non so con quanto coraggio si può sperare che gli abitanti del luogo si debbano mostrare accondiscendenti ed entusiasti di ripartire con la nuova opportunità creatasi. Certi comportamenti sono chiaramente prevedibili, ed ampiamente giustificabili. Nessuno vuole vivere quel genere di esperienza, e se dipendesse dagli abitanti colpiti, una cosa simile non accadrebbe mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373450 ha scritto:


> Guarda, fosse davvero questa la soluzione non ci penserei, ma mi pare evidente che in ogni caso la campagna vaccinale entro fine anno dovrà ripartire da zero con il vaccino nuovo, da ripetere dopo 6-12 mesi, che si fa? Locchedauns e 66mln di vaccini ogni anno? Questo vaccini sembrano funzionare solo perché é estate, ma sull'efficacia non lo sa nemmeno chi li ha creati.



Se si dovrà fare rinnovo ogni 6 mesi per i prossimi 3 anni per evitare i lockdown si fa...in inghilterra per ora hanno aumento di casi, ma poche ospedalizzazioni..
Per adesso è l'unica arma che abbiamo..l'alternativa è pregare, per carità, io sono anche uno fedele, ma credo in questo caso meglio darsi una mano


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373436 ha scritto:


> Perché se nessuno si vaccina ce ne stiamo chiusi in casa per i prossimi 10 anni...quindi si tratta di "sacrificarsi" per la collettività..se uno ha una situazione clinica che non gli consente di fare il vaccino dico ok, giusto che non lo faccia..ma se uno non lo fa perché ha paura, è un parassita, non trovo altri termini...perché tutti hanno paura, nessuno vorrebbe farsi sto vaccino di m&#8364;rd4..ma per uscirne serve farlo, e farlo in tanti..comodo dire "risolvetemi voi il problema, e alla svelta"..sta bene, ma chi la pensa così, a NORMA DI LEGGE, dovrebbe evitare poi di lamentarsi se poi si torna ai lockdown e altre oscenità simili...



In realtà sarebbe utile vaccinare gli over 60 che ancora si rifiutano.
Del 30-40enne deve fregare il giusto, perchè tanto il virus continuerà a circolare. Non sparirà mai.
Deve solo interessaci che le corsie degli ospedali non siano intasate a novembre.

Piccolo OT. 
Da settimane circola la notizia che la seconda vaccinazione garantisca più copertura contro la variante Delta. Ci sta, credo sia logico, ma esistono studi o dati statistici a riguardo? Credo si stia facendo, come sempre, tanta disinformazione e diversi virologi stiano dando giudizi senza avere certezze. Poi non lamentiamoci se le persone prendono le distanze ed arrivano a ritenere certi personaggi più stregoni che scienziati.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373453 ha scritto:


> Rammento sempre che le attività per campare hanno anche bisogno degli avventori..
> dire che non si può chiudere ma contemporaneamente dire a chi è a rischio (ovvero chiunque sopra i 50 anni) che deve satre a casa è identico..l'economia non la muovono solo i ragazzini e i giovani..vai una sera in fra settimana in risotrante e dimmi chi ci trovi..vai in un CC al sabato pomeriggio o meglio, durante la settimana..
> Vecchi, pensionati, 50enni...solo loro trovi..



Guardai i numeri, noterai che i colpiti non sono gli under 50.
Le notizie che fanno circolare sono imbarazzanti,

Edit:

Totale morti: 128000
1300 < 50
4100 < 60

Dati aggiornati a maggio 2021


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373457 ha scritto:


> Se si dovrà fare rinnovo ogni 6 mesi per i prossimi 3 anni per evitare i lockdown si fa...in inghilterra per ora hanno aumento di casi, ma poche ospedalizzazioni..
> Per adesso è l'unica arma che abbiamo..l'alternativa è pregare, per carità, io sono anche uno fedele, ma credo in questo caso meglio darsi una mano



Ma come fai a vaccinare quasi 70 milioni di persone ogni 6 mesi? Non c'è la si farà mai. É utopia pura


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373454 ha scritto:


> Io voglio, anzi pretendo, che la situazione si risolva velocemente, così come è stata creata. Poi ovviamente sono cosciente che certe cose richiedono tempi tecnici. Ma sono tempi tecnici conseguenti ad una causa ben definita.
> 
> Il punto è che questa situazione è figlia di innumerevoli errori ed omissioni. Taluni per negligenza, taluni per incompetenza, taluni per evidente malafede.
> 
> ...



Guarda io per lavoro mi trovo quotidianamente a gestire quella cosa odiosa che si chiama "imprevisto", infatti una delle poche qualità che mi riconosco è di avere una discreta attitudine al problem solving..quando sei nel bel mezzo della tempesta e imbarchi acqua l'ultima cosa che serve fare è pensare a come mai si sta affondando, di chi è la colpa e come punire i colpevoli..serve a nulla perché finché ti soffermi su ste cose affondi e crepi..
Nel mezzo della tempesta si tappa la falla alla meno peggio, si cerca di buttare l'acqua fuori come si può, e si prova ad arrivare in porto..e bada "ogni porto nella tempesta"

I colpevoli e quelle cose lì si cercano dopo, o meglio ancora, andrebbero individuati prima...

Oggi siamo nel mezzo della pandemia, usiamo le armi che man mano abbiamo, poi alla fine della guerra con la pelle portata a casa si andrà in cerca dei colpevoli..e io so già dove cercarli (bandiera rossa con stelline gialle tipo...)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373464 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a vaccinare quasi 70 milioni di persone ogni 6 mesi? Non c'è la si farà mai. É utopia pura



Nello stesso modo in cui da non avere le mascherine e pagarle 3 euro l'una siamo arrivati ad averne camionate a pochi centesimi l'una...serve uno sforzo sinergico..


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373466 ha scritto:


> Nello stesso modo in cui da non avere le mascherine e pagarle 3 euro l'una siamo arrivati ad averne camionate a pochi centesimi l'una...serve uno sforzo sinergico..



Secondo me sono numeri impossibili da raggiungere, in primis finché x puro guadagno i vaccini li producono solo le solite 4 case. Poi oh, sarò scemo io, ma la vedo impossibile come impossibile é far sparire sto cesso di virus


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2373422 ha scritto:


> E' brutale, ma in molti lo scriviamo da quasi 1 anno sul forum.
> Chi rischia in autunno/inverno deve prendersi cura di sè, non si può fermare un'intera Nazione.



Invece si è preferito sacrificare un’intera nazione.
Roba mai vista. Roba incredibile


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373416 ha scritto:


> Si ma anche un poveraccio Siriano potrebbe dire che mica l'ha creata lui la guerra civile, ma la subisce..il punto è che siamo nel mezzo di una crisi..piaccia o no è così...a parte certi soggetti malati di mente, il 90% della gente detesta tutto questo e non vede l'ora finisca..
> Inoltre anche sta pretesa puerile che abbiamo che "la situazione deve risolversi in fretta" è ridicola..ma chi l'ha detto? chi l'ha deciso? Il fatto che viviamo nell'era del tutto e subito, dell'usa e getta, non significa che il mondo segua i nostri ritimi..torno alle metafore delle guerra, ci sono state ( e ci sono) guerre che sono durate decenni..decenni...quella gente che viveva lì come dovrebbe sentirsi?
> Ora noi sono 16 mesi che siamo in una situazione di semilibertà..per dare una proporzione..
> Io spero finisca domani..ma pretenderlo? Da chi? Forse se fossi un genio della scienza avrei inventato una cura..ma non lo sono, quindi non posso pretenderlo dagli altri come mio diritto..



Hai abbastanza descritto con parole migliore di quelle che avrei potuto trovare io, il mio pensiero.

Anche io non capisco con chi o cosa esattamente ce l' abbiano alcuni.

Sembra quasi che ci sia qualcuno che schiacciando un bottone potrebbe "spegnere" la pandemia, e quel maledetto mannaggia la maiala non voglia farlo.

Per carità, evidente ci sia un colpevole "iniziale", ma ormai ci siamo dentro e non si può ignorare il problema.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373465 ha scritto:


> Guarda io per lavoro mi trovo quotidianamente a gestire quella cosa odiosa che si chiama "imprevisto", infatti una delle poche qualità che mi riconosco è di avere una discreta attitudine al problem solving..quando sei nel bel mezzo della tempesta e imbarchi acqua l'ultima cosa che serve fare è pensare a come mai si sta affondando, di chi è la colpa e come punire i colpevoli..serve a nulla perché finché ti soffermi su ste cose affondi e crepi..
> Nel mezzo della tempesta si tappa la falla alla meno peggio, si cerca di buttare l'acqua fuori come si può, e si prova ad arrivare in porto..e bada "ogni porto nella tempesta"
> 
> I colpevoli e quelle cose lì si cercano dopo, o meglio ancora, andrebbero individuati prima...
> ...



Ma pure io sono nel problem solving. A volte mi costringono a raffazzonare robe (in genere oscenità fatte da altri) perché il prodotto deve uscire velocemente. Cosa che odio tra l'altro, perchè poi escono fuori mostri.

Credo che tutti più o meno si adeguino e siano disponibili. Ovviamente casi patologici ci sono. L'altra sera sono uscito per la prima volta in un anno, non so se mi spiego. Locale all'aperto con mascherine appresso, e non ho visto assembramenti eccessivi, tutto molto corretto. Se poi vogliamo strumentalizzare qualche episodio eccessivo, a me sembra fuori luogo. Poi io vivo la situazione sul mio territorio, non so se è un'isola felice.

Per quanto riguarda la ricerca dei colpevoli, è una cosa altrettanto importante, perché serve ad evitare che risucceda di nuovo. La sensazione è che sia invece già passata in cavalleria, dato che le varianti sono tutto meno che cinesi, e là godono di ottima salute, mentre qui da noi ci si sta ancora scannando.

Cominciamo, mentre ci stiamo curando, a tagliare teste e radere al suolo organizzazioni come l'OMS. Cominciamo a minacciare azioni repressive.

Perché se no, e questa è sempre una sensazione, tra poco tempo sarà già tutto dimenticato.

Come sono stati dimenticati gli aperitivi degli idioti al governo, i tendoni da circo per vaccinare i e luoghi di ricovero per aiutare i soli e poveri cinesi che sviaggiano tranquillamente. Il tutto mentre qualche criminale pentastellato a caso continua tranquillamente a tessere la ragnatela assassina con chi ci ha fatto questo bel regalino.

Pensiamo a risolvere, ma è venuto il momento anche di pensare a prevenire che 'sta roba succeda ancora, sopprimendo dove necessario.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373453 ha scritto:


> Rammento sempre che le attività per campare hanno anche bisogno degli avventori..
> dire che non si può chiudere ma contemporaneamente dire a chi è a rischio (ovvero chiunque sopra i 50 anni) che deve satre a casa è identico..l'economia non la muovono solo i ragazzini e i giovani..vai una sera in fra settimana in risotrante e dimmi chi ci trovi..vai in un CC al sabato pomeriggio o meglio, durante la settimana..
> Vecchi, pensionati, 50enni...solo loro trovi..


Non è giusto nemmeno segregare tutti 
La fascia più a rischio sono gli anziani malati si sa. Dovevano essere protetti da subito.
Non si può chiudere una nazione intera lo ribadisco.
L’economia si è fermata..quindi meglio metà avventori che nessuno


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (2 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373477 ha scritto:


> Hai abbastanza descritto con parole migliore di quelle che avrei potuto trovare io, il mio pensiero.
> 
> Anche io non capisco con chi o cosa esattamente ce l' abbiano alcuni.
> 
> ...



Ma chi lo ignora il problema.

Poi non ho capito, che cosa dobbiamo aspettare per fare fuori il colpevole iniziale?

C'è forse della burocrazia da svolgere?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373466 ha scritto:


> Nello stesso modo in cui da non avere le mascherine e pagarle 3 euro l'una siamo arrivati ad averne camionate a pochi centesimi l'una...serve uno sforzo sinergico..



Perché per la causa comune i vaccini non li fanno produrre a chiunque?
Ah già perché poi non guadagnerebbero come guadagnano oggi?

Non saremo mai in grado di gestire questa situazione così a lungo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373433 ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo chiudere tutto per non prendersi cura di sé o dei parenti anziani, con la cassaintegrazione o il reddito da fannulloni.



Per gli over 60 la vaccinazione deve essere obbligatoria, oppure chi rifiuta firma un foglio dove dice di non voler essere ricoverato in caso di covid. 
Bisogna iniziare ad usare il pugno duro, non è possibile bloccare la vita per sempre perché ci sono dei soggetti che non vogliono vaccinarsi e sono anche quelli più a rischio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373488 ha scritto:


> Perché per la causa comune i vaccini non li fanno produrre a chiunque?
> Ah già perché poi non guadagnerebbero come guadagnano oggi?
> 
> Non saremo mai in grado di gestire questa situazione così a lungo



Ho sentito già alcuni leader europei spendersi per la diffusione gratis dei vaccini nei paesi sottosviluppati..secondo me per uscirne si potrebbe anche violare qualche brevetto..vedremo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373488 ha scritto:


> Perché per la causa comune i vaccini non li fanno produrre a chiunque?
> Ah già perché poi non guadagnerebbero come guadagnano oggi?
> 
> Non saremo mai in grado di gestire questa situazione così a lungo


Ci avevo pensato anche io, poi purtroppo mi hanno fatto notare che qua in Italia non abbiamo industrie farmaceutiche adatte alla produzione dei vaccini a mRNA, o meglio andrebbero convertite e ci vorrebbero mesi solo per quello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373485 ha scritto:


> Non è giusto nemmeno segregare tutti
> La fascia più a rischio sono gli anziani malati si sa. Dovevano essere protetti da subito.
> Non si può chiudere una nazione intera lo ribadisco.
> L&#8217;economia si è fermata..quindi meglio metà avventori che nessuno



Ora io non sono un esperto di diffusione dei virus, ma avevo letto anche qui, da qualche utente più informato, forse [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che anche lasciando i vecchi in casa non si ferma la diffusione del virus..forse l'avevano anche provata da qualche parte sta soluzione con scarsi risultati..
Lo dico perché pure io all'inizio pensavo fosse una via...

L'unica via invece pare essere la vaccinazione di massa...come in passato con altre malattie


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373495 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito già alcuni leader europei spendersi per la diffusione gratis dei vaccini nei paesi sottosviluppati..secondo me per uscirne si potrebbe anche violare qualche brevetto..vedremo..



Si come no..
Poi me ne frega poco dei paesi sottosviluppati 
Prima sistemiamoci noi con ogni metodo possibile..poi il resto vediamo 

Ma come vedi c’è troppa troppa robaccia sotto


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373496 ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io, poi purtroppo mi hanno fatto notare che qua in Italia non abbiamo industrie farmaceutiche adatte alla produzione dei vaccini a mRNA, o meglio andrebbero convertite e ci vorrebbero mesi solo per quello.



Bene. In Europa ci sono? Penso di sì
Vogliono la federazione Europea? C’è lo schifo di UE che quando si tratta di soldi si ricorda sempre che esisti? Ecco ci pensi l’UE e dia vaccini gratis a tutti.
Il dovere civico ricade su noi poveracci no? Chi ci guadagna non ne ha dovere civico?
Ma dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373483 ha scritto:


> Ma pure io sono nel problem solving. A volte mi costringono a raffazzonare robe (in genere oscenità fatte da altri) perché il prodotto deve uscire velocemente. Cosa che odio tra l'altro, perchè poi escono fuori mostri.
> 
> Credo che tutti più o meno si adeguino e siano disponibili. Ovviamente casi patologici ci sono. L'altra sera sono uscito per la prima volta in un anno, non so se mi spiego. Locale all'aperto con mascherine appresso, e non ho visto assembramenti eccessivi, tutto molto corretto. Se poi vogliamo strumentalizzare qualche episodio eccessivo, a me sembra fuori luogo. Poi io vivo la situazione sul mio territorio, non so se è un'isola felice.
> 
> ...



L'unica punizione che puoi dare ai cinesi è quella economica..ma è un cane che si morde la coda perché già oggi si vede che la stretta asiatica sulla produzione / vendita di materie prime sta creando enormi casini e disagi..e potrebbe anche andare peggio..

La mia paura è proprio che ci vogliano mettere in ginocchio..senza azione congiunta da tutto l'occidente è dura..ma finché il mondo va avanti "a roba cinese" mica facile punirli..

Oggi li punisci..e domani non hai l'acciaio per produrre o le componenti elettroniche per l'automazione..stiamo freschi..

Non vorrei che prima o dopo partisse una guerra (i programmi spaziali e militari cinesi non sono bei segnali)


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373499 ha scritto:


> Bene. In Europa ci sono? Penso di sì
> Vogliono la federazione Europea? C’è lo schifo di UE che quando si tratta di soldi si ricorda sempre che esisti? Ecco ci pensi l’UE e dia vaccini gratis a tutti.
> Il dovere civico ricade su noi poveracci no? Chi ci guadagna non ne ha dovere civico?
> Ma dai


L'UE esiste solo quando deve prendersi i nostri soldi, per il resto è inesistente.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373497 ha scritto:


> Ora io non sono un esperto di diffusione dei virus, ma avevo letto anche qui, da qualche utente più informato, forse [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che anche lasciando i vecchi in casa non si ferma la diffusione del virus..forse l'avevano anche provata da qualche parte sta soluzione con scarsi risultati..
> Lo dico perché pure io all'inizio pensavo fosse una via...
> 
> L'unica via invece pare essere la vaccinazione di massa...come in passato con altre malattie



Ma va, non ci hanno manco pensato ad una soluzione simile.
Il punto è che è un virus e ci metterà il tempo che ci metterà a sparire.
Se siete convinti che ci possa essere contagio zero entro breve allora vivete su un altro mondo.
Il virus circola anche con i lochdaun


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373502 ha scritto:


> L'UE esiste solo quando deve prendersi i nostri soldi, per il resto è inesistente.



Ah ecco.
Vedi? Tante cose non tornano


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373503 ha scritto:


> Ma va, non ci hanno manco pensato ad una soluzione simile.
> Il punto è che è un virus e ci metterà il tempo che ci metterà a sparire.
> Se siete convinti che ci possa essere contagio zero entro breve allora vivete su un altro mondo.
> Il virus circola anche con i lochdaun


Con i vaccini non è più necessario il contagio zero, possono essercene anche un milione, ma se ricoveri e morti restano bassi la situazione è perfettamente sotto controllo.

Per questo la variante Delta a me non preccupa, in UK hanno circa 25 mila positivi al giorno da una settimana, eppure i ricoveri restano bassi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373488 ha scritto:


> Perché per la causa comune i vaccini non li fanno produrre a chiunque?
> Ah già perché poi non guadagnerebbero come guadagnano oggi?
> 
> Non saremo mai in grado di gestire questa situazione così a lungo





Milanforever26;2373495 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito già alcuni leader europei spendersi per la diffusione gratis dei vaccini nei paesi sottosviluppati..secondo me per uscirne si potrebbe anche violare qualche brevetto..vedremo..



a dire il vero moderna è da inizio pandemia che ha reso libero il suo brevetto. In questo caso il problema non è il brevetto in se ma è un problema di limitate capacità produttive dovute a mancanza di competenza, per farla breve tuo puoi pure dire liberamente come fai il tuo vaccino ma poi ci deve essere qualcuno che capisce cio che stai dicendo e abbia le capacità per produrlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373498 ha scritto:


> Si come no..
> Poi me ne frega poco dei paesi sottosviluppati
> Prima sistemiamoci noi con ogni metodo possibile..poi il resto vediamo
> 
> Ma come vedi c&#8217;è troppa troppa robaccia sotto



Il problema è che il mondo di oggi, inteso come nostro sistema economico, va a globalizzazione..se sta porcheria non la debelli ovunque prima o dopo te al ritrovi di nuovo in casa temo..per quello vanno aiutati pure i poveri sto giro..altrimenti hai voglia che alla M&#8364;rd&#8364;l e draghi interessi di quelli là..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2373507 ha scritto:


> a dire il vero moderna è da inizio pandemia che ha reso libero il suo brevetto. In questo caso il problema non è il brevetto in se ma è un problema di limitate capacità produttive dovute a mancanza di competenza, per farla breve tuo puoi pure dire liberamente come fai il tuo vaccino ma poi ci deve essere qualcuno che capisce cio che stai dicendo e abbia le capacità per produrlo.



E non si trova nessuno?
Intanto cominciassero a non far pagare i vaccini


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373501 ha scritto:


> L'unica punizione che puoi dare ai cinesi è quella economica..ma è un cane che si morde la coda perché già oggi si vede che la stretta asiatica sulla produzione / vendita di materie prime sta creando enormi casini e disagi..e potrebbe anche andare peggio..
> 
> La mia paura è proprio che ci vogliano mettere in ginocchio..senza azione congiunta da tutto l'occidente è dura..ma finché il mondo va avanti "a roba cinese" mica facile punirli..
> 
> ...



E' per questo che io combatto con tutto l'animo, per quanto posso. Facendo sentire il mio pensiero anche attraverso minchiate su un forum.

Partecipo attivamente alla risoluzione dei problemi, ma non accetterò mai passivamente 'sta roba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373503 ha scritto:


> Ma va, non ci hanno manco pensato ad una soluzione simile.
> Il punto è che è un virus e ci metterà il tempo che ci metterà a sparire.
> Se siete convinti che ci possa essere contagio zero entro breve allora vivete su un altro mondo.
> Il virus circola anche con i lochdaun



Si ma se coi vaccini il virus non manda più la gente in TI siamo a posto..conta solo non mandare in tilt gli ospedali


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373508 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il mondo di oggi, inteso come nostro sistema economico, va a globalizzazione..se sta porcheria non la debelli ovunque prima o dopo te al ritrovi di nuovo in casa temo..per quello vanno aiutati pure i poveri sto giro..altrimenti hai voglia che alla M&#8364;rd&#8364;l e draghi interessi di quelli là..



Si campa cavallo che l&#8217;erba cresce 
Ci vorranno altri 20 anni minimo


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373511 ha scritto:


> Si ma se coi vaccini il virus non manda più la gente in TI siamo a posto..conta solo non mandare in tilt gli ospedali



Ma poi uscirà la nuova patch del virus e tutti giù in lochdaun 
Su sta variante Delta stanno facendo un terrorismo esagerato, come fecero prima con la inglese e la brasiliana e la sudafricana sparite nel nulla &#8230;


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2373507 ha scritto:


> a dire il vero moderna è da inizio pandemia che ha reso libero il suo brevetto. In questo caso il problema non è il brevetto in se ma è un problema di limitate capacità produttive dovute a mancanza di competenza, per farla breve tuo puoi pure dire liberamente come fai il tuo vaccino ma poi ci deve essere qualcuno che capisce cio che stai dicendo e abbia le capacità per produrlo.



Si chiaramente serve tempo a riconvertirsi, e se non ci sarà margine di guadagno lo faranno in pochi...come sopra, non si risolverà schioccando le dita..mettiamoci l'animo in pace..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373506 ha scritto:


> Con i vaccini non è più necessario il contagio zero, possono essercene anche un milione, ma se ricoveri e morti restano bassi la situazione è perfettamente sotto controllo.
> 
> Per questo la variante Delta a me non preccupa, in UK hanno circa 25 mila positivi al giorno da una settimana, eppure i ricoveri restano bassi.



Si ma si continua a fare terrorismo.
Perché ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373510 ha scritto:


> E' per questo che io combatto con tutto l'animo, per quanto posso. Facendo sentire il mio pensiero anche attraverso minchiate su un forum.
> 
> Partecipo attivamente alla risoluzione dei problemi, ma non accetterò mai passivamente 'sta roba.



Si concordo...ma abbiamo il 17% di italiani che vanno dietro al partito di un pazzo che invece intrallazza coi cinesi da 2 anni..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373516 ha scritto:


> Si ma si continua a fare terrorismo.
> Perché ?



Perché fa notizia, puro clickbait. I giornalai ci sguazzano...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373488 ha scritto:


> Perché per la causa comune i vaccini non li fanno produrre a chiunque?
> Ah già perché poi non guadagnerebbero come guadagnano oggi?
> 
> Non saremo mai in grado di gestire questa situazione così a lungo





Milanforever26;2373495 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito già alcuni leader europei spendersi per la diffusione gratis dei vaccini nei paesi sottosviluppati..secondo me per uscirne si potrebbe anche violare qualche brevetto..vedremo..





hakaishin;2373509 ha scritto:


> E non si trova nessuno?
> Intanto cominciassero a non far pagare i vaccini



di solito quanto una tecnologia è nuova prima di andare a regime c'è sempre un periodo di transitorio in cui c'è un problema di limitate capacità produttive e questo a prescindere dal brevetto. é lo stesso motivo per cui sul mercato si fa fatica a trovare una ps5


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373516 ha scritto:


> Si ma si continua a fare terrorismo.
> Perché ?



Per vendere giornali..raga, i media campano su ste robe..se si va dietro ad ogni fregnaccia che si inventano si esce di testa...guardate che la serietà di certi articoli è la stessa del calciomercato su ruttosporc...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373518 ha scritto:


> Perché fa notizia, puro clickbait. I giornalai ci sguazzano...



Intanto però poi chiudono


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373520 ha scritto:


> Per vendere giornali..raga, i media campano su ste robe..se si va dietro ad ogni fregnaccia che si inventano si esce di testa...guardate che la serietà di certi articoli è la stessa del calciomercato su ruttosporc...



Voglio vedere che dirai quando torneranno le restrizioni..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373312 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è figlia dell' ignoranza.
> 
> Voglio dire, dai, bisogna avere una capacità di stare al mondo davvero bassa per pensare che la mascherina serva a qualcosa, all' aperto.
> 
> ...



Io ho già la doppia dose di vaccino.
Eppure metto ancora la macherina all'esterno.

Perchè?

Prima di tutto per rispetto del prossimo, chi incontro non può sapere come sto e potrebbe avere una sensibilità diversa e quindi essere a disagio con chi non la indossa e potrebbe contagiarlo. 3 settimane fa ero in UK in piena esplosione della Delta. Siamo al tavolo del ristorante dell'albergo e viene il cameriere. Noi indossiamo la mascherina (d'altronde per il governo UK dobbiamo stare in quarantena, mi sembra giusto rispettarla), ma il cameriere dice "se è per me non la mettete, non mi interessa". Nel frattempo lui ci serve tutta sera senza mascherina, sputazzando nei nostri piatti, era indiano... Magari a lui non interessava, ma a noi clienti che avremmo voluto poter rientrare in Italia magari senza portarci dietro la Delta, magari un pò poteva interessare. Un minimo di educazione.

Il secondo motivo è che non è stato chiarito le condizioni per le quali uno può essere vettore del contagio. Da fuori è facile entrare in u bar, in un negozio, cosa fai? toglie metti la mascherina ogni minuto? Non è neanche funzionale farlo. Se devi usarla prima o poi, dovresti tenerla su. Come detto, non è per me, ma è per evitare di essere un vettore e diffondere il contagio. Se così facessero in molti (in UK non l'hanno fatto e si vedono le conseguenze in tutta europa), la variante Delta non si diffonderebeb e potremmo proseguire senza interruzioni il percorso per il ritorno alla normalità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373526 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere che dirai quando torneranno le restrizioni..



E che vuoi che dica? Dipende dal motivo..oggi come oggi è puro terrorismo..quindi evito di fasciarmi la testa..


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2373528 ha scritto:


> Io ho già la doppia dose di vaccino.
> Eppure metto ancora la macherina all'esterno.
> 
> Perchè?
> ...



Anche il CTS si è espresso riguardo la necessità d'indossare le mascherine all'aperto in questo periodo, quindi l'utilizzo non è per rispetto del prossimo, ma per una tua personalissima convinzione confutata tra l'altro dalla scienza.

Per quanto riguarda il mettere/togliere quando si entra ed esce da locali al chiuso non è una questione di funzionalità, ma di sopravvivenza. Ci sono 35° in questo periodo, l'altro giorno mi stava per prendere un attacco di panico nella metro piena con quella pezza intrisa di sudore sulla bocca e naso. Non è salutare portarla sempre in estate, ma questo lo si capisce anche senza esser medici.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373487 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo ignora il problema.
> 
> Poi non ho capito, che cosa dobbiamo aspettare per fare fuori il colpevole iniziale?
> 
> C'è forse della burocrazia da svolgere?



Si ma quello è un altro argomento, che in parte condivido.

Ma la nostra situazione pandemica attuale, pur disintegrando i gialli, non cambierebbe di una virgola.

Secondo me son due cose scollegate.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2373226 ha scritto:


> Con la nuoova release Delta che diventerà dominante ad agosto, secondo Affari Italiani il Governo, complice anche le poche doppie dosi di vaccino, si prepara a chiusure, lockdown e coprifuoco alle 22 nelle zone in cui la diffusione del virus sarà più forte.
> 
> Coprifuoco già riattivato in Portogallo QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/portogal...-anche-per-i-vaccinati-vt105042-new-post.html



Tanto tra poco diranno che è necessario che il mondo intero si vaccini per tornare alla vita "normale" ahaha come vaccini 5 mld di persone in 1 anno?

Ad oggi i vaccinati nel mondo sono 1,8 mld ma solo 860 k hanno al doppia dose..

Buona notte


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373526 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere che dirai quando torneranno le restrizioni..





Milanforever26;2373530 ha scritto:
 

> E che vuoi che dica? Dipende dal motivo..oggi come oggi è puro terrorismo..quindi evito di fasciarmi la testa..



Secondo me però, è fattualmente dimostrato che le "restrizioni" non vengono mai applicate col pisello duro.

Anzi, vengono sempre applicato con ritardo. 
Quindi è evidente che si faccia sempre di tutto per evitarle per quanto possibile ( si..c'è chi dice che facciano apposta, ma lasciamo perdere, magari è vero magari no, non mi interessa in questo discorso)



Zosimo2410;2373528 ha scritto:


> Io ho già la doppia dose di vaccino.
> Eppure metto ancora la macherina all'esterno.



Ma tu puoi pure dormire col casco, sia mai che un meteorite ti arrivi sul tetto.

Ma ciò non toglie che è inutile.

Se stai camminando all' aperto, non serve a nulla. Ma a nulla veramente.

Se proprio vuoi essere ligio, cosa in cui ci vedo solo dell' intelligenza ( io non riesco a farlo spesso), te la metti all' aperto quando devi andare a parlare faccia a faccia con un' altra persona.

Ma metterla a prescindere, se non ti da fastidio fallo, ma è uno sforzo totalmente ininfluente.

Lo cose vanno contestualizzate. E comunque sta all' intelligenza della persona.

Tu te la metti pure se cammini da solo magari, ma tanto ce ne sono venti che non la mettono neppure quando alitano in faccia agli altri. Fai uno sforzo oltre che ininfluente, pure vano.

Certo, siccome parecchia gente non capisce nulla, comprendo quando obbligavano a metterle anche all' aperto giusto per evitare rischi.
Ma adesso la diffusione è bassa, per di più sei vaccinato.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Luglio 2021)

Tifo'o;2373543 ha scritto:


> Tanto tra poco diranno che è necessario che il mondo intero si vaccini per tornare alla vita "normale" ahaha come vaccini 5 mld di persone in 1 anno?
> 
> Ad oggi i vaccinati nel mondo sono 1,8 mld ma solo 860 k hanno al doppia dose..
> 
> Buona notte



Nel breve si, ma stai tranquillo che le aziende farmaceutiche te ne sfornano anche 10 miliardi all' anno di vaccini, basta pagare.

Devi solo lasciarle organizzare e far vedere il luccichio della moneta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2373538 ha scritto:


> Anche il CTS si è espresso riguardo la necessità d'indossare le mascherine all'aperto in questo periodo, quindi l'utilizzo non è per rispetto del prossimo, ma per una tua personalissima convinzione confutata tra l'altro dalla scienza.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il mettere/togliere quando si entra ed esce da locali al chiuso non è una questione di funzionalità, ma di sopravvivenza. Ci sono 35° in questo periodo, l'altro giorno mi stava per prendere un attacco di panico nella metro piena con quella pezza intrisa di sudore sulla bocca e naso. Non è salutare portarla sempre in estate, ma questo lo si capisce anche senza esser medici.



La mascherina all'aperto, o peggio, da soli in auto, é solo un simbolo.


----------



## Marilson (2 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2373497 ha scritto:


> Ora io non sono un esperto di diffusione dei virus, ma avevo letto anche qui, da qualche utente più informato, forse [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che anche lasciando i vecchi in casa non si ferma la diffusione del virus..forse l'avevano anche provata da qualche parte sta soluzione con scarsi risultati..
> Lo dico perché pure io all'inizio pensavo fosse una via...
> 
> L'unica via invece pare essere la vaccinazione di massa...come in passato con altre malattie



L'unica strada maestra e' la vaccinazione di massa. Anche per godersi attimi di tranquillita' familiare ormai dimenticati. Io stesso ho rivisto mia nonna dopo un anno e l'ho potuta riabbracciare in quanto doppiamente vaccinata. Lo scorso anno sono andato a salutarla 10 minuti tenendomi a 3 metri di distanza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Tifo'o;2373543 ha scritto:


> Tanto tra poco diranno che è necessario che il mondo intero si vaccini per tornare alla vita "normale" ahaha come vaccini 5 mld di persone in 1 anno?
> 
> Ad oggi i vaccinati nel mondo sono 1,8 mld ma solo 860 k hanno al doppia dose..
> 
> Buona notte



Ed ogni anno ci sarà la variante gamma, omega, e via così fino alla zeta. Nell'altro topic sul Portogallo avevi descritto perfettamente il pensiero di molti.

Da quando ci sono i vaccini? Da dicembre o novembre mi pare, e in questi 7-8mesi quante volte hanno cambiato direttive riguardo l'utilizzo? Poi vabbe il dover firmare per assumersi la responsabilità di eventuali effetti collaterali é l'apoteosi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2373538 ha scritto:


> Anche il CTS si è espresso riguardo la necessità d'indossare le mascherine all'aperto in questo periodo, quindi l'utilizzo non è per rispetto del prossimo, ma per una tua personalissima convinzione confutata tra l'altro dalla scienza.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il mettere/togliere quando si entra ed esce da locali al chiuso non è una questione di funzionalità, ma di sopravvivenza. Ci sono 35° in questo periodo, *l'altro giorno mi stava per prendere un attacco di panico nella metro piena con quella pezza intrisa di sudore sulla bocca e naso*. Non è salutare portarla sempre in estate, ma questo lo si capisce anche senza esser medici.



Già da molto quando posso scendo qualche fermata prima e me la faccio a piedi per non doverla portare tutto il tempo nel mezzo, ogni volta mi sembra una liberazione abbassarmela...questo già da mesi, molto prima che arrivasse il caldo, figurati ora.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2373557 ha scritto:


> Già da molto quando posso scendo qualche fermata prima e me la faccio a piedi per non doverla portare tutto il tempo nel mezzo, ogni volta mi sembra una liberazione abbassarmela...questo già da mesi, molto prima che arrivasse il caldo, figurati ora.



Io da un po&#8217; praticamente manco la uso più sta baggianata di mascherinazzz


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373541 ha scritto:


> Si ma quello è un altro argomento, che in parte condivido.
> 
> Ma la nostra situazione pandemica attuale, pur disintegrando i gialli, non cambierebbe di una virgola.
> 
> Secondo me son due cose scollegate.



La pandemia va risolta. Vabbè.

Per te sono scollegate. Ok. Non so cosa ti serve per collegarle, a parte il dogma universale fondamentale di causa-effetto.

Come considerazione a parte, purtroppo, chi le collega viene sbeffeggiato e sdoganato come gombloddisdah. Alè. Un trademark che condivido insieme a pochi altri da quasi due anni, e sembrava destinato ad essere facilmente smontato.

Ma ... oh, è ancora attuale, eh. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373560 ha scritto:


> Io da un po&#8217; praticamente manco la uso più sta baggianata di mascherinazzz



Beh all'aperto ormai da mesi la porto quasi sempre abbassata, adesso direttamente in tasca. Ma ancora in questi giorni vedo gente, anche giovane, portarla con 45 gradi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373301 ha scritto:


> Il 98 enne è un po' limite.
> 
> Ma è necessario salvare l' 80 enne ?
> 
> Oppure è più giusto farti andare al pub ? ( non tu in senso stretto, in generale)



Decisamente più giusto farmi andare al pub visto che questo sistema marcio e infame è stato supportato e costruito dall'80enne e farmi 10 ore in cantiere sottopagato per poter campare non è mai stata la mia aspirazione di vita.
Come non è l'aspirazione di vita di nessun essere umano che non si sia fatto plagiare mentalmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2021)

*ISS: Attenzione anche alla variante brasiliana (gamma), che riesce a eludere in parte le difese del sistema immunitario, sia nei guariti che nei vaccinati. Sale all'11,8%.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373263 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse raggiunto il famoso 80% dei vaccinati salterebbe fuori *una nuova variante gammalgbtblmdsdsf *in grado di bucare i vaccini.



LOL, io mica lo sapevo che la brasiliana era la gamma


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Luglio 2021)

... lock down? Musica per le orecchie di almeno 1/3 della popolazione.
Vedo più gente con la mascherina adesso di quando era obbligatoria.
Probabilmente se dicessero di smettere di lavorare avremmo una bella impennata della produttività procapite


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373570 ha scritto:


> *ISS: Attenzione anche alla variante brasiliana (gamma), che riesce a eludere in parte le difese del sistema immunitario, sia nei guariti che nei vaccinati. Sale all'11,8%.*



Inserite i codici di lancio. Vedrete che le elusioni cessano immediatamente.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373570 ha scritto:


> *ISS: Attenzione anche alla variante brasiliana (gamma), che riesce a eludere in parte le difese del sistema immunitario, sia nei guariti che nei vaccinati. Sale all'11,8%.*



Bauanahahahahaahahhahahahaa
Ma ancora si ha il coraggio di parlare di vairus e lochdaun? Ahahaha
È diventata una pagliacciata sta storia..ora si andrà di varianti all’infinito ahahahha


----------



## hakaishin (2 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2373568 ha scritto:


> Decisamente più giusto farmi andare al pub visto che questo sistema marcio e infame è stato supportato e costruito dall'80enne e farmi 10 ore in cantiere sottopagato per poter campare non è mai stata la mia aspirazione di vita.
> Come non è l'aspirazione di vita di nessun essere umano che non si sia fatto plagiare mentalmente.



Quoto ogni parola


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2373546 ha scritto:


> Secondo me però, è fattualmente dimostrato che le "restrizioni" non vengono mai applicate col pisello duro.
> 
> Anzi, vengono sempre applicato con ritardo.
> Quindi è evidente che si faccia sempre di tutto per evitarle per quanto possibile ( si..c'è chi dice che facciano apposta, ma lasciamo perdere, magari è vero magari no, non mi interessa in questo discorso)
> ...



Forse non mi sono spiegato.

Non lo faccio per proteggermi.

Lo faccio per rispetto del prossimo.

Ieri sono stato Sesto san Giovanni utilizzando i mezzi.
Su treno e metro il 100% usavano la mascherina.
In strada l’80% usava la mascherina.

Se la usano, magari preferiscano che anche io la usi.

A me da pochissimo fastidio, per rispetto altrui, la metto.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2373586 ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato.
> 
> Non lo faccio per proteggermi.
> 
> ...



La mascherina è opportuno metterla per motivi sanitari, non per rispetto.

Se poi la vuoi mettere per il resto della vita e gli altri no, non è mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti.

Mi sembra che esista una certa confusione su certi aspetti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2373586 ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato.
> 
> Non lo faccio per proteggermi.
> 
> ...



In cuor tuo probabilmente sei convinto sia così, ma in realtà non proteggi ne gli altri ne te stesso. Ad ogni modo sei liberissimo di farlo, di certo non fai del male a nessuno


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2373570 ha scritto:


> *ISS: Attenzione anche alla variante brasiliana (gamma), che riesce a eludere in parte le difese del sistema immunitario, sia nei guariti che nei vaccinati. Sale all'11,8%.*



Nessun problema, un bel mix di 25% AZ, 30%pfizer, 24% moderna, lime, menta e 21% di succo di limone da assumere in 16 dosi ogni 3 settimane e si può stare tranquilli fino alla prossima variante in uscita ad ottobre, solo nei migliori cinema


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Luglio 2021)

Qualcuno ha letto le parole di Bassetti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2373568 ha scritto:


> Decisamente più giusto farmi andare al pub visto che questo sistema marcio e infame è stato supportato e costruito dall'80enne e farmi 10 ore in cantiere sottopagato per poter campare non è mai stata la mia aspirazione di vita.
> Come non è l'aspirazione di vita di nessun essere umano che non si sia fatto plagiare mentalmente.



Praticamente uno si è fatto il mazzo tutta la vita, va in pensione e poi deve sentirsi dire che deve crepare perché qualcuno deve andare a farsi una birra, mi sembra giusto.

Quando arrivi ai 70 anni fammi un fischio che ti accompagno su una scogliera e liberi il mondo per fare posto ai giovani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373616 ha scritto:


> Praticamente uno si è fatto il mazzo tutta la vita, va in pensione e poi deve sentirsi dire che deve crepare perché qualcuno deve andare a farsi una birra, mi sembra giusto.
> 
> Quando arrivi ai 70 anni fammi un fischio che ti accompagno su una scogliera e liberi il mondo per fare posto ai giovani.



Eh mica ce li ha tutti i torti però eh... Mica possiamo cadere tutti in rovina per 4 pensionati... Ok tutto ma si parla di più di un milione di disoccupati in arrivo, gente che ha perso lavoro casa e tutto il resto, quelle famiglie devono continuare a sacrificarsi per la patria?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373626 ha scritto:


> Eh mica ce li ha tutti i torti però eh... Mica possiamo cadere tutti in rovina per 4 pensionati... Ok tutto ma si parla di più di un milione di disoccupati in arrivo, gente che ha perso lavoro casa e tutto il resto, quelle famiglie devono continuare a sacrificarsi per la patria?



Questo problema non esclude l'altro, soprattutto ora che la maggioranza degli over 60 è vaccinata. Discorso diverso per gli over 60 che non si vogliono vaccinare, allora li sono d'accordo, sono cavoli tuoi. 
Ed infatti ora che ci sono i vaccini non ci sarà più un lockdown, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

Chi è più colpevole il pensionato o lo statale che non va voluto rinunciare a 50€ da versare nel fondo aiuti per chi era in crisi per colpa del covid? Iniziamo a vedere chi non ci ha voluto aiutare, non le vittime.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373630 ha scritto:


> Questo problema non esclude l'altro, soprattutto ora che la maggioranza degli over 60 è vaccinata. Discorso diverso per gli over 60 che non si vogliono vaccinare, allora li sono d'accordo, sono cavoli tuoi.
> Ed infatti ora che ci sono i vaccini non ci sarà più un lockdown, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> 
> Chi è più colpevole il pensionato o lo statale che non va voluto rinunciare a 50&#8364; da versare nel fondo aiuti per chi era in crisi per colpa del covid? Iniziamo a vedere chi non ci ha voluto aiutare, non le vittime.



te li metto allo stesso livello, perchè ogni giorno sento vecchietti che dicono che dobbiamo sbrigarci a lavorare sennò non ci son soldi per le pensioni. non sono poi tanto diversi dagli statali. Chiaramente detto in discorso generico, ovvio che non si parla di tutti.

Poi comunque al bar a qualsiasi ora è più facile trovare il vecchietto col grappino che il 30 enne


----------



## gabri65 (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373634 ha scritto:


> te li metto allo stesso livello, perchè ogni giorno sento vecchietti che dicono che dobbiamo sbrigarci a lavorare sennò non ci son soldi per le pensioni. non sono poi tanto diversi dagli statali. Chiaramente detto in discorso generico, ovvio che non si parla di tutti.
> 
> Poi comunque al bar a qualsiasi ora è più facile trovare il vecchietto col grappino che il 30 enne



Se fosse per il lobotomizzato che conosco, tu a lavorare ci torni quando lo decide il partito.

All'unanimità, eh, chi si discosta non capisce una sega.

Se poi mancano i soldi per la pensione, allora la cosa viene accettata, salvo che la colpa è degli italioti e della Melona (Salveenee è già passato da demonio a quasi-amico), poichè non hanno voglia di lavorare e impediscono l'arrivo delle povere risorse che si spaccheranno la schiena per noi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2373639 ha scritto:


> *Se fosse per il lobotomizzato che conosco, tu a lavorare ci torni quando lo decide il partito*.
> 
> All'unanimità, eh, chi si discosta non capisce una sega.
> 
> Se poi mancano i soldi per la pensione, allora la cosa viene accettata, salvo che la colpa è degli italioti e della Melona (Salveenee è già passato da demonio a quasi-amico), poichè non hanno voglia di lavorare e impediscono l'arrivo delle povere risorse che si spaccheranno la schiena per noi.



Ne conosco... cavoli se ne conosco... "muto e paga che tanto tu hai i soldi".


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2373616 ha scritto:


> Praticamente uno si è fatto il mazzo tutta la vita, va in pensione e poi deve sentirsi dire che deve crepare perché qualcuno deve andare a farsi una birra, mi sembra giusto.
> 
> Quando arrivi ai 70 anni fammi un fischio che ti accompagno su una scogliera e liberi il mondo per fare posto ai giovani.



Bla bla bla


----------



## Igniorante (2 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2373251 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non sono d’accordo. Non si può andare avanti così dopo 2 anni quasi. Non si può semplicemente.
> Mi auguro nessuno accetti nuove chiusure



In effetti, dopo due anni, nuove chiusure sarebbero semplicemente surreali.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2373756 ha scritto:


> In effetti, dopo due anni, nuove chiusure sarebbero semplicemente surreali.



Beh.. se le varianti che arriveranno bucano i vaccini riparti da zero praticamente, poi che sia vero o falso poco importa, hanno la scusante per richiudere tutto..


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2373806 ha scritto:


> Beh.. se le varianti che arriveranno bucano i vaccini riparti da zero praticamente, poi che sia vero o falso poco importa, hanno la scusante per richiudere tutto..



Pure la scusante per cominciare ad alzare le mani su chi va dietro a varianti, governi, speranza e "vedo troppa gente in giro"


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373809 ha scritto:


> Pure la scusante per cominciare ad alzare le mani su chi va dietro a varianti, governi, speranza e "vedo troppa gente in giro"



Sono pochi al momento, c'è ne tanti che contestano a parole ma poi a fatti 0, bisogna aspettare lo sblocco dei licenziamenti, si parla di 2 milioni di licenziamenti, e li secondo me qualcosa succede..


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2373818 ha scritto:


> Sono pochi al momento, c'è ne tanti che contestano a parole ma poi a fatti 0, bisogna aspettare lo sblocco dei licenziamenti, si parla di 2 milioni di licenziamenti, e li secondo me qualcosa succede..



1 milione praticamente certo, e appena sbloccano pure il tessile saranno circa 2 milioni.... Ovviamente tutti sostituibili, a basso costo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2373861 ha scritto:


> 1 milione praticamente certo, e appena sbloccano pure il tessile saranno circa 2 milioni.... Ovviamente tutti sostituibili, a basso costo.



L'obiettivo dell'immigrazione e dell'integrazione è quello di procurare mano d'opera a basso costo, sostanzialmente schiavi che invece di inveire contro i padroni li ringraziano. 

I veri razzisti sono loro, quelli che si professano per l'integrazione e altre balle del genere.


----------

